
Intermittent isolation from each other’s improves collective performance - denzil_correa
https://twitter.com/jessecshore/status/1029124892439072768
======
Phithagoras
Paper at
[http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2018/08/09/1802407115](http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2018/08/09/1802407115)

------
lgats
[https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1029124892439072768.html](https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1029124892439072768.html)

